# First Reflections



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

I am planing on building some broadband traps for first reflections and wondering if they should be open on the sides or if it would be ok to enclose the sides with pieces of moulding. I read somewhere that they are more efficient if the sides of the panel are not enclosed but I have not been able to tell if it is a significant difference I think the WAF on something with nicely stained moulding around the outside of the panel would be higher.

thanks!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Leaving the sides open will simply increase the surface area exposed to the room. It's not an insignificant amount. That said, if you can only do a few due to low WAF, I'd go the other way.

Another option is to slide a finished cloth panel inside a stained frame with holes or slots routed out on the sides. A little of the best of both worlds this way.

Bryan


----------



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

Thanks! Your suggestion of routing out the sides sounds great I think I will try and go that route.


----------

